

SQL + Hadoop + low-latency = Yes, it is possible - ivanprado
http://www.datasalt.com/2013/01/announcing-splout-sql-a-richer-database-spout-for-hadoop/

======
bigeater
This whole post is based on the assumption that "Splout SQL" is something
"novel" and "necessary". To me these are not clear, though.

I have prototyped some Big Data systems in the past months where we use Sqoop
for exporting Hadoop to proprietary SQL databases. So far, so good. I wonder
what are the real advantages of using Splout SQL in such cases.

~~~
ivanprado
Three things differentiate Splout SQL from using Sqoop for exporting to an
existing SQL database: 1) Scalability: Relational databases rarely scales, or
are too expensive for big volumes of data. They don't work well with Hadoop.
2) Update isolation: In Splout SQL, database updating never affects serving
queries as it is performed in a Hadoop cluster. 3) Atomicity: Datasets are
deployed atomically in Splout SQL. That avoids inconsistency problems that
arises in RDMS when updating existing databases.

